# My new toy..........black on red Mathews Magnum



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just figured I would post a few pics of my new toy. When we won that Hogstomp in Camden with BlazerBen, we all won top of the line summit treestands. I knew the place where they came from and called them to ask if they would take a trade on something. They said they would. So this is what I put the trade towards. Its the Mathews z7 Magnum 29/70, ordered it in all black and changed out all accessories to red. Put an Axion 6 inch stablizer on it with red dampners. Red on black bow sling. PanhandleBob helped hook me up with the arrow wraps. I got them from arrowrap.com. I ordered Carbon Express Mayhem raw shafts, took acetone and wiped off the Mayhem sticker to make them all black shafts. I used the Bohning Complete tower Jig, I wrapped and fletched all 12 arrows in a little over 1 1/2hrs. It has been fun, and cant wait till deer season! Let me know what ya think............have a great day on Friday the 13th

Wes


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*Z7*

WOW!That is BAD A$$!!I like!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

THAT IS HOT!!! pun intended!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Great looking bow.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Wes, very nice! There's gonna be some sweet new rigs roaming the woods in the north end come October


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That thing is SICK!!!!! Its almost too purdy to shoot! almost...


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

The red really sets off the bows figure....Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Maplevally Ridge Runner (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice new toy Wes.....I have to get a new one again..Sold the Z7 I bought last year.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang thats sweet Wes. Now let's hope you can hit something with it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Barry Cole said:


> Dang thats sweet Wes. Now let's hope you can hit something with it!!!:thumbup:


thanks barry.....I killed 6 last year with my other z7.........just wanna top that


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

saltgrass said:


> Nice new toy Wes.....I have to get a new one again..Sold the Z7 I bought last year.



why did you sell the z7??? thats a fine bow! I still have my other one. It was too good of a shooter to let go yet....If I didnt have the trade, I wouldnt have gotten this one.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> thanks barry.....I killed 6 last year with my other z7.........just wanna top that


Heck I know that Wes!!! I'm talking about those bruisers in IL... 

BTW whats the difference between last years Z-7 and this year's model?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Barry Cole said:


> Heck I know that Wes!!! I'm talking about those bruisers in IL...
> 
> BTW whats the difference between last years Z-7 and this year's model?



this is the magnum.........longer ATA by 2 inches shorter in a brace height by 1/2 inch 7 fps faster. For 2011 they put out the z7 extreme which is shorter ATA and longer brace height as compared to the 2010 z7, and slower. The tactical is the z7 Extreme with a different paint job on it. Then the magnum. I am still shooting my other z7 but just had an opportunity to get this bow. It feels a little better to me in the draw and the valley. Both are fine bows!


wes


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Caspr21 said:


> why did you sell the z7??? thats a fine bow! I still have my other one. It was too good of a shooter to let go yet....If I didnt have the trade, I wouldnt have gotten this one.


 
Had to take care of some things and ended up helpn a friend out as well.
Will have another one before season.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE - I'm impressed...& i'm sure several deer will be impressed also, run a few culls over the line for me!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Good lookin' bow. I particulary like all the red.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rammer Jammer said:


> Good lookin' bow. I particulary like all the red.


 
Thanks Will.................they had a bow up there decked out with all Bama stuff.............had a red and white string...........the handle had Roll Tide on it..........it was pretty slick. 

How was yalls cruise?


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> Thanks Will.................they had a bow up there decked out with all Bama stuff.............had a red and white string...........the handle had Roll Tide on it..........it was pretty slick.
> 
> How was yalls cruise?


Yeah, I've seen one similiar to that on the internet - they are pretty cool.

Vacation was great; much needed break from work, town, etc. The youngin' loved it, so that's what it is all about.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

wow that thing is sharp


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Nasty lookin bow.................................


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

So, how's it shooting?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

PanhandleBob said:


> So, how's it shooting?


honestly..................i finally think today I MIGHT have a chance to shoot it!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

'Bout time Wes!  Enjoy!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Is that a real bow or a prop from a Preditor movie? Either way it's sick as Hell and a long way from the bows in my day.:thumbup:*


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

PanhandleBob said:


> 'Bout time Wes!  Enjoy!


 
Got to put 12 arrows threw it yesterday! If I can get this HHA sight figured out, this thing is gonna be fine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you shot it threw the chrono yet? I retired my DXT for my Z7 xtreme and know I am playing with arrows @28" DL and pulling 70.6# I'm getting 299FPS to 303FPS but still playing.


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

it will be hard to see blood on them wraps!!


----------

